

Sleep-deprived writer raising money for charity with websockets (tech demo now) - heeton
http://www.100hours.tv

======
bru76
We're currently trying to load test the web app. Feel free to come and check
what's going on in David's mind as you see him typing in real time, so that we
can get an idea of how much traffic we can sustain. If it's for a good cause,
also.

------
danaw
Pretty sure it's impossible to stay awake for 100 hours without some serious
drugs. Good luck either way!

~~~
heeton
Almost definitely, but it will be fun to watch him try!

We're working on an AirHorn that users can trigger if he falls asleep. Make a
donation and press the button remotely!

